# where to find an 'o' with two dots on top?



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

any ideas?


----------



## RedRascal (Dec 7, 2007)

i have no idea what your referring to, if you mean this ------> ö then you simply hold ALT and on the numpad hit 148 ..

list of all other symbols 
http://www.irongeek.com/alt-numpad-asci ... chart.html

again i dont know if this is what you are talking about


----------



## FillyPhile (Nov 28, 2007)

In Windows XP, go to:

Start
All Programs
Accessories
System Tools
Character Map

You'll find everything under the sun there


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Although not used very often, occasionally the ASCII characters from 128 through 255 can be quite useful (eg, Mötley Crüe







)


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

?hâ???


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I was going to say Germany?? Yes, that is how my mind wörks. LOL.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> I was going to say Germany?? Yes, that is how my mind wörks. LOL.


Hi FC

I actually went on the German yahoo page in the hope I would find an ? that I could copy and paste. There was none but there was an Ä, lol.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hi Lisa!!


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I usually just copy and paste umlauts from Word, and probably will continue to do so since I won't remember those numbers.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

archaic said:


> I usually just copy and paste umlauts from Word, and probably will continue to do so since I won't remember those numbers.


Have a look at the character map. All kinds of interesting stuff there. I like your avatar btw.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> Hi Lisa!!


Hi FC

How are you?
Did you see the youtube link to the Bryan Adams song?


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

we have that character in turkish alphabet: ö


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Lisa said:


> FairleighCalm said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lisa!!
> ...


No I didn't. You mean on the youtube site?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

redkit said:


> we have that character in turkish alphabet: ö


You guys also have both an i and an ?. Not dotting all your i's when writing something is actually pretty difficult if you are not used to it. I would always write normally and then afterwards tipex out all the dots. :eyes


----------

